# WTF... are these speakers 18 years old? what is this plug? 1986 Nissan 300z Help Plz



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I just went to the back of my Z, and pryed off both of the rear speaker covers, this is what I came up with:
These are the speakers that came with the car, what I want to know is, are they worth anything, and how old are they? They both are the same thing and they both read:

Kenwood
KFC-1664
Impedance 4OHMS
Peak Power 60W <--LOL
Magnet 150g (5.4oz)









This picture is meant to show and I wanted to ask what the heck is that black wire, the thick one with the weird connector, both sides of the car had this and they BOTH werent connected to anything. Help?









Heres a pic. of the speaker cover off, random kinda I know 









This picture maybe get me more help from you guys, thats what connector looks like, what could it be?









Where could it be coming from???









Heres an interior shot of the car...









Now my question is, what is that black thick wire? And what could those speakers be worth? I hooked them up to my home theathre and they both work...
Anyways, heres what is going to be in the dash as of tomorrow, as well as the speakers:

Teh Faceplate:
$190, it was $280. 50x4 Watts, MP3/WMA, Motorized & Detachable, and its Kenwood.








Teh Speakers:
$99 a pair, I bought 2 pairs, only 1 pair shown here.
I got the 2nd pair for $50, cause it was buy one get one half off.









It came out to be $380 with tax, so yea I guess im happy.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

My guess is that those speakers were not the original ones, and the previous owner must have bypass the stock wiring and re-wired the new speakers. Most OEM systems utilize those plugs for the speaker terminals.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

oh, so the black wire is not going to be used anymore?

umm...
how do I know where the speaker wiring is connected to? im kinda confused where to look... the car comes with a stock AMP under the passengers seat though I dont know if the speakers are connected to the dash or are they located under teh passengers seat?

thanks alot for the help :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If the black wire is connected to 2 black wires running to the top in the front doors it's for your tweeters if you have them.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> oh, so the black wire is not going to be used anymore?
> 
> umm...
> how do I know where the speaker wiring is connected to? im kinda confused where to look... the car comes with a stock AMP under the passengers seat though I dont know if the speakers are connected to the dash or are they located under teh passengers seat?
> ...


Check the stock amp to see if the wires come from that.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you need to get a multimeter and start testing. the previous owner has done some work on that car and there is NO way for us to tell you what's been done to it. grab yourself a multimeter and go to town.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

And those Kenwood speakers are around 8-10 years old I'm guessing. they were some pretty decent $60 coax speakers back when I was in high school... I had a pair of those and some Pioneer TSA-1660 6.5" coaxes that looked exactly like those.. they said 60w RMS on them, but I fed them upwards of 200W per channel for a long time and they took it. eventually I got myself some Focals and stuck the pioneer's in my sister's Honda, but they are still sounding good to this day...

trust me, those speakers are better than most of the crap you can buy today.. audiobahn, bah... the Polks you now have are going to be noticeably better, but keep the Kenwoods for backup just in case you blow one of your new speakers.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks alot...
umm... what the heck is a multimeter?

sorry... im an idiot :hal:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> thanks alot...
> umm... what the heck is a multimeter?
> 
> sorry... im an idiot :hal:


Voltage meter that has a lot of options on it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

BoBakTXL said:


> thanks alot...
> umm... what the heck is a multimeter?
> 
> sorry... im an idiot :hal:



In that case, I suggest taking the stereo to a shop for professional installation.


----------

